# aftermarket headlights???



## mgale5490 (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anybody know where i can buy aftermarket headlights that are either halo or projector for my 1998 altima. Ive been looking and i cant find anything but euro headlights. It just seems like the second generation for altimas just suck for finding shit for!!!


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

theres tons and tons of places to look, google search it. if you want some REALLY cheap theres even blue gas ones on ebay for like 10 bucks but id spend like 30+ just to make sure you get more quality​


----------

